# How many tries?



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I am currently on a short d/r, starting stimms next week to provide the embryos to go into our lovely GS. I'm getting a bit anxious with only ever having experienced failure when it comes to treatment, so I can't get out of that mindset and just expect it to fail with my surro as it has always done with me.

Anyway, I just wondered, for those who have had success with surrogacy, how many attempts did it take before it worked?

My surro has had 4 pregnancies (the most recent being about 2 years ago before she had the implant put in) and she is only 30 and is a healthy weight, so there is no reason that it shouldn't work first time for her, I'm just finding it hard to think positively about it.  BUT she does have minor pcos and has never had regular periods - I don't know how much that matters though. :-/


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Hulkster_89 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ive not got to the transfer stage with surrogacy yet...just matching... however through support groups Im on I know alot of ladies who achieve pregnancy first time, that being said others it does take more than one. Its impossible to say how many tries it takes because there are so many different factors. But if your embies are good and strong and surro is healthy you stand as good a chance as anyone  

Lots of luck xx


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Thanks Hun

As it turns out, just as I was about to start stimms, I found out I was pg.  Talk about timing!  4 years and nothing then, just when all is good to go with my surro, whammo!  I don't know if it will last, so I am staying in close contact with my surro until the 12 week mark.  She's amazing and has agreed to wait with me until then.


----------



## Hulkster_89 (Sep 22, 2012)

Congratulations and good luck! Amazing  xxx


----------



## olinaiti (Aug 23, 2011)

Huge congrats Mandy    !


----------



## napy (Jun 17, 2011)

Congratulations Mandy!  Isn't it strange and wonderful how things happen like this.  I wish you the best with your pregnancy.  For your information, and I hope you never need it, it took two tries for our first daughter carried by a surrogate mother and it took us four tries for the second one.  We had different surrogate mothers and different donors so their were many variables at play with each try.


----------



## DaughterofLilith (Apr 4, 2005)

On the subject of how many attempts, I've come to the conclusion that a team should carry on until:

1. They can't stand it any longer
2. They can't afford it any more
3. They get the result they want

... or as in Mandy's case, a miracle happens. Congratulations and


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

I just wanted to send my congratulations to Mandy too - such fantastic news.

A pregnancy is never guaranteed but keeping positive, proactive and focused can really help.

Louisa


----------

